# Bob-tach problem???



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys. 
I was doing a lot of grading in my S-300 today and noticed while back dragging my bucket seamed to be moving up and down 1/2-3/4 of an inch on the power Bob-tach. It may have always done this and I have never noticed it. Everything looks normal and the machine only has 300 hours, has only been ran by me and is babied(I grease it every 4 hours lol)
Does this sound right?
I think I am just paranoid about my equipment lol
Robert


----------



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

are you using a newer factory bobcat bucket or are you using a used or aftermarket bucket i have seen a few aftermarket buckets that dont fit very good and i have fixed a few that the brackets were worn out or bent


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Lift the bucket way up in the air and from the cab look to see if the pins are pushing thru the bucket all the way. I find the section where the pin pushes thru the bucket gets filled with snow, dirt, and other crap. If its filled with crap just unhook... flip the bucket over, throw some washer fluid on it and hammer out the junk.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I will check later today for it being filled with dirt but I am pretty sure the levers were all the way down. The bucket was a new bobcat brand bucket (low profile) when I bought the machine.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob, I've got one aftermarket scarifier bucket that is really loose on my machines. There's alot of gap between the back, flat side of the pins & the bucket mount. I've always had intentions to add some material to the mount to tighten it up. As stated above, try raising it way up & take a look at the pins from underneath. Good luck.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, If i get some time today I will take some pics.
Robert


----------

